# aggressive female...



## lacey.McGowen (Nov 14, 2013)

I had recently bought a female and a male from the same breeder about a month ago. The male, ive had no problem with. The female on the otherhand, no so great. Every since I've gotten her she will hiss, puff up, and charge at me when i even lay one finger on her. She has even bitten me about a dozen times, and half of them she drew blood...idk why she bites. And sometimes when i am holding her she somehow grabs my fingers and takes them with her in her ball. My male will let me slide my Hands right Under him, sometimes he will walkInto them. Quills down every time.

Her skin isn't dry, her ears used to be, but sometime told me to rub a Lil bit of olive oil on them sands it would get rid of the natty crusty she had on them, which worked amazingly.
I get her out on a daily basis, she loves to run in the ball. I even built her a run around play Penn thing so she can run around outside. She gets her cat food and water changed daily, she doesn't use her liter box, and i give her mealworms as snacks occasionally, but she still insists on biting me, she makes me want to give up on her...but i really don't want to. Can anyone help?


----------



## LittleWontonPoo (Aug 31, 2013)

Does she lick before biting? Different hedgies have different personalities. Besides, one month is not very long; she might be one of those hedgies that takes a while to bond with. Do you have anything on your hands that will tempt her to bite? 

On a side note, I hope you are not caging the male and female together! They should be separated to prevent unwanted mating and pregnancy. Also, I am not sure if this is related (and please do offer expertise if you know anything about this subject), but could the male be inducing the behaviour from the female? She could be stressed out about the presence of a male, perhaps?

Anyway, don't give up on her! You just need to give it some time and patience.


----------



## lacey.McGowen (Nov 14, 2013)

She licks me sometimes, but most the time she just goes straight in for the bite. And sometimes doesn't let go. I don't eat or anything before handling her.
When i got them they were separated...but we had put the male and female together for about 8 days for breeding purposes and they are now separated..i love her and don't want to give up on her, but my fingers do.lol


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Honestly, it doesn't sound like she has the best temperament for breeding...that may not have been a great idea. All of the breeders I know of try to make sure they breed only their good-tempered females (and males, for that matter), so it's more likely the babies will be sweet too.


----------



## lacey.McGowen (Nov 14, 2013)

I don't think they hit it off....i found my male even masturbating with her in the cage with him. Were definitely not trying it again.


----------

